# Green bottles, I.D.



## Screwtop (Sep 11, 2018)

I dug these two in a gully about two years ago. One says "Squibb" and the other is plain. Both carry the iconic Owens-Illinois diamond "O" logo, dating to at least 1930. I believe the Squibb bottle carried Aspirin? The other bottle I have no clue. What is really neat, is that I found the originally dropper that came with it. Any suggestion on what it might be?


----------



## Screwtop (Oct 3, 2018)

Hmmm. No answers yet.


----------



## sunrunner (Oct 3, 2018)

with a dropper it cud have been for ear oil . cold sour medicine , any number of things . I look at old advertising , in magazines and news papers to see if they show the bottle I'm looking for.


----------



## BottleDragon (Oct 12, 2018)

The larger one could be antacid.


----------



## bottle-bud (Oct 12, 2018)

I found an ad dated June 13, 1935 for a 16 oz version of your bottle. Your bottle looks smaller than 16 oz.


----------



## bottle-bud (Oct 12, 2018)

I found numerous ads with the same style bottle with many different products in many different sizes


----------



## timofthree (Nov 9, 2018)

I almost though this was the same type of small green I found recently. But mine is diamond shaped ang the des. pat. led me to the bottle design patent sheet. I determined mine was a nasal mist, probably had a mister on top. 

Cool ok you found the dropper, no question there!


----------

